# Guitar Tuner



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am looking for a guitar tuner for my electric and acoustic guitars. There are several of them on eBAY, but I don't know which one is good. Any recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I don't think there is much difference between the cheap ones, and the expensive ones. I have this and it's fine.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/planet-waves-pw-ct-09-universal-ii-chromatic-tuner

I also use this when I'm totally lost. lol. Sometimes when I change strings, I get lost.

http://www.howtotuneaguitar.org/


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I couldn't find mine before a gig so I downloaded cleartune chromatic to my iPhone. Works better than the pricey one I bought at guitar center.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like the Boss Effect pedal tuner. Fits in the signal chain with my other effects and when you push the pedal, it cuts the guitar signal off from the amp and sends it to the tuner. Does bass or guitar, very accurate.


----------



## travis12 (May 21, 2004)

*I use the Korg TM-40 Chromatic Tuner & Metronome works good for setups and fine tuning. For a quick tuneup I like the Samson - Clip-On Guitar and Bass Tuner. Only downside to this tuner is if you forget to turn it off it runs the batteries down.
*


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I like the Boss Effect pedal tuner. Fits in the signal chain with my other effects and when you push the pedal, it cuts the guitar signal off from the amp and sends it to the tuner. Does bass or guitar, very accurate.


X2.....works great

 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/boss-tu-3-chromatic-pedal-tuner


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Korg pitchblack. I use it for set ups and as my first input on my board.


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

troutredfish said:


> X2.....works great
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/boss-tu-3-chromatic-pedal-tuner


x3... onboard tuner for acoustic, or cellphone app for the other


----------



## phuzaxeman (Aug 9, 2012)

boss tuners work fine but the TC Electronics works great and you can see it better.
it also has the option of strumming all 6 strings at once.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/TC-Electronic-Polytune-Chromatic-Pedal-Tuner-105788152-i1506657.gc


----------

